# New User - Not Impressed So Far



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

What's changed since you joined that your not impressed with?


----------



## MO-APE (May 11, 2012)

Vented a little for being a new user "marked as spam" :wink: . Also was unable to add pictures (even though they were within the size boundries) . It looks like I'll have to pay my dues and be active a while before I can post to classifieds. This website has literally influcenced every archery equipment decision I've made.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Those ruled keep the sight from being over run by spam. Once you're past it, you'll appeciate it even if you don't know it.


----------



## MO-APE (May 11, 2012)

Oh, I hear you. Makes for much more enjoyable reading. Usually how many posts/how long does it take? I'm going to attach a sample pic so maybe my "street cred" improves


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

MO-APE.


----------



## MO-APE (May 11, 2012)

Thanks Sir Tim! Glad to be here!


----------



## Ijaw (May 12, 2012)

Thanks AT for your approval - allowing me to be a new registered user. I stumbled on the spell Archerytalk backwards trick question, but then figured it out. When I get home, I'm buying a Strother Wrath in preparation for deer hunting this season, unless someone with more experience on this forum says otherwise. I'm also debating on the accessories I should attach on the Wrath. So many questions - but I will just browse around reading other post on this subject until I can form my own opinion - thanks AT


----------



## MO-APE (May 11, 2012)

By the way, is there a way to edit the "Not Impressed So Far" part of my post?


----------



## lxsolocam (Feb 5, 2009)

MO-APE said:


> By the way, is there a way to edit the "Not Impressed So Far" part of my post?


Nope its there forever man. Gotta think of the consequences before you hit send! Lol


----------



## MO-APE (May 11, 2012)

lxsolocam said:


> Nope its there forever man. Gotta think of the consequences before you hit send! Lol


The post that will live in infamy . Oh well, I'll have to make up for it with wit and charm on here. BTW, fellow MO brother!


----------



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

The name will be in the archives of the internet forever. haha. Welcome to AT man!


----------



## lxsolocam (Feb 5, 2009)

turokman123 said:


> the name will be in the archives of the internet forever. Haha. Welcome to at man!


^^^^ x2


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

You could always grovel a little and ask a mod to remove the thread.


----------



## Jenniffer (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome to AT... Nice to see so many from MO!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:welcomesign:to A.T dude


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Where in Missouri are you from?


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign: to Archery Talk!


----------



## KingOfTheJungle (May 17, 2012)

Hey it's that "Not impressed so far" guy! haha I'm new too, and I can't post my thread yet, kinda sucks but I see why it's there.


----------

